# FW Open 2013 Images *IMAGE INTENSIVE*



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Images from Warseer's Mindura (album found here there is a bunch of good stuff but I'm only posting the new stuff we all want to know about)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Pics by philbrad2










More from Minudra (last batch):

























































































































If I missed any of the new stuff I apologize. I tried to stick to stuff I hadn't seen before (so there are a number of images I didn't post from Mindura's album, seriously they have 135 images in there, go look if you want to see more!) so there is a chance I may have reposted older stuff too.

If anyone else has some FW Open images that I didn't show that they wanted to put up feel free to add them to the thread!


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow that is some gnarly stuff. I love the look of that Minotaur dreadnought. Rep for you sir.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dat Fellglaive. :shok:

Also really liking the look of the Emperor's Children Palatine Blades.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

That Fellglaive is fantastic. Such a cool looking cannon. 

There's a lot of awesome in these pics. I must say im suprised to see them pushing the fantasy so strongly though.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

>


OMGE that is the most hideous thing I've seen, at least since I went to walmart.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

This thread should have an 18+ sign in the title. So much resin porn!

Fellglaive like everyone else has said looks awesome and some of the warhammer forge stuff looks really nice too. No if only I had a bigger wallet


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Slightly disappointed in the complete and utter lack of Xenos work with the exception of a handful of Necron pieces. Would have liked to see some Eldar/Dark Eldar/Nids stuff just to keep us going. Didn't expect to see any Tau or Daemons due to recent releases, but even so, the amount of Pre-Heresy stuff they're doing is starting to grate. At least give us doors and shoulder pads for all 18 Legions Pre- and Post-Heresy before creating random stuff like the Fellglaive that most people can't even afford, never mind want.

Other than that, the usual high quality. Didn't see anything I specifically disliked.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Images ... too ... intense ... -head explodes-


Seriously though, good stuff.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sethis said:


> At least give us doors and shoulder pads for all 18 Legions Pre- and Post-Heresy before creating random stuff like the Fellglaive that most people can't even afford, never mind want.


THIS. 

I don`t care if you wont feature the Ultramarines/White Scars for several years, just give me the damned shoulder plates so that I can start building the suckers (and giving you all my money)!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Sethis said:


> At least give us doors and shoulder pads for all 18 Legions Pre- and Post-Heresy before creating random stuff like the Fellglaive that most people can't even afford, never mind want.
> 
> Other than that, the usual high quality. Didn't see anything I specifically disliked.


Have to agree here, as I'd love to see a Post-heresy Thousand Sons conversion pac to have a bit of variety from the "baseline" GW one...

And yes, I'm seriously pondering how to explain my Post-Heresy Sons still have a working Fellglaive.. :laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn theres some nice stuff in there... The tanks, the beasties... that Minotaur Dread :shok:

Just a shame the guy sucks at picking camera angles and taking pictures.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This guy on the right has one of the coolest plasma pistols (??) I've ever seen. Tough as nails model.

Thanks for sharing this , Zion!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Fantastic stuff. That heresy era land speeder looks good, and the legion praetors will make an appearance in my army at some stage. That troll mother is a bit disturbing though. Reminds me somewhat of that Geiger-esque mother model that so revolted us a year or two ago.



ntaw said:


> This guy on the right has one of the coolest plasma pistols (??) I've ever seen. Tough as nails model.


I think it's a volkite charger or some such. It's in the first HH IA book.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Those land speeders look great. I think the upcoming marine units too.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

This looks it could be used for a pretty cool Tau Rail Cannon conversion, then again I'm guessing it will cost £50-100 and buying it just to use the cannon for a conversion is rather silly (looks over at GWs new "no bits" policy....ahhhh makes sense now...).










Hmm, couldn't you just take a Porche 911 model, cut it up a bit and turn it into a Heresy Era Land Speeder?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Would it be weird for me to say that I was slightly aroused by that?

Sadly, didn't see any Rapier Quad-Mortars, and I need 6 of them


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Boc said:


> and I need 6 of them


hahaha of course you do.

Need is such a funny word to hear in relation to this world of plastic crack we live...


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Like others have said, the fellglaive looks pretty interesting bit apart from that it all seems distinctly "meh"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't manage to get a pic (BOOO!!!!) but there was also a Land Raider Achilles, but on a Proteus chassis 

Looked quite tasty :so_happy:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Emperor's Children Palatine Blades...

WANT.

edit: that thunder hawk RoB piece...tempting...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well done to this mindura character these are some great pics really like the squig cannon thing pitty theres nothing like that in 40k i love squigs !


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Battman said:


> Well done to this mindura character these are some great pics really like the squig cannon thing pitty theres nothing like that in 40k i love squigs !


just buy it and use it as a shock attack gun


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I see no one managed to get photos of the Nurgle Skatorii marines then? Im looking forward to seeing those guys in action


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Deneris said:


> And yes, I'm seriously pondering how to explain my Post-Heresy Sons still have a working Fellglaive.. :laugh:


Say way you can explain everything else thousand sons related .... its magic!

(I have the scene with the joker and the pencil from the dark knight in my head when thinking this)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I see no one managed to get photos of the Nurgle Skatorii marines then? Im looking forward to seeing those guys in action


Nope, sorry Bits. Couldn't get close enough to that cabinet 



Barnster said:


> Say way you can explain everything else thousand sons related .... its magic!
> 
> (I have the scene with the joker and the pencil from the dark knight in my head when thinking this)


"Who wants to see a magic trick? I'm gonna make this pencil disappear." :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't like the Heresy Era Landspeeders tbh, to sleek for my liking. I think the Goblin Gobba is hillarious. I'm putting a stop to any Heresy Legion armies I'm contemplating now, I've been experimenting on both Iron Hands and Imperial Fists recently, but with so many heresy specific legion things coming out, I'll only end up buying something I'll regret.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whirlwind looks like Shit.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool, I guess. I have to agree with sethis, though. The number of HH releases they're doing is irritating.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very impressed with the RoB boards. The thunderhawk one is probably as close as could ever get to getting a full sized thunderhawk.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> Cool, I guess. I have to agree with sethis, though. The number of HH releases they're doing is irritating.


Well too bad then because they're not even half-way through the Heresy yet.

They've been hiring more people which will help balance things out, but even before they started the Heresy stuff they weren't exactly churning out releases. The Heresy has resulted in more releases at a faster pace from them and that's a good thing when it eventually trickles over to the other stuff. For now we just gotta "deal" with all that Marine stuff. Eventually they'll run out of the bigger stuff to update (Legion Shoulderpads, the various Marks of Armour through the Heresy and the like) and will focus on just getting the army specific stuff done.

Also it's getting us actual Mechanicus stuff! FINALLY. I think that's a great thing if it leads to being able to form an actual Mechanicus Army too.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish i could see what is going on, but none of those images are showing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I wish i could see what is going on, but none of those images are showing.


They're hosted by Picasa so if you can't get on there than something might be blocking it. If you can then the link is in the first post for the whole album which includes stuff I didn't repost.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Slightly disappointed in the complete and utter lack of Xenos


You nailed it. Except for the 'slightly'.

With every Spess Muhreen I scrolled past looking for Xenos a bit of my soul died. I might just have to ban forge world and forge world news from my conscience, they piss me off too damn much.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> You nailed it. Except for the 'slightly'.
> 
> With every Spess Muhreen I scrolled past looking for Xenos a bit of my soul died. I might just have to ban forge world and forge world news from my conscience, they piss me off too damn much.


Look at the bright side: it could be worse. Every Xenos army has gotten at least a few models now they can use. Sisters have the alternate Exorcist, the Repressor and some icons. That's it. No units, no big fun model kits, not really all that much honestly.

Yes Marines always get most of the toys (except maybe Tau in Apoc, or Guard), but at least the other armies get some love. Right now they're up to their eyeballs in a product line that is more successful than they even DREAMED it could be. For a while that's going to mean we're getting a lot of Marines. But as we move along and more of the big stuff gets out of the way then the Heresy stuff gets down into shoulder pads, and Contemptor bodies we'll see things pick up again. Who knows what IA13 will be after all. Or what FW might release if GW really is updating Apoc...


----------

